
To 15K in 3 Months - techunter
https://mailchi.mp/451b7a56abb2/techzy
======
techunter
In Dec 2019, I created an account that specializes in a certain dog's
pictures. Less than 3 months later, I have 15k followers. I did all this with
just 3 hours of upfront work and 1 hour of monitoring afterwards.

The Process

One of the most common practices on Instagram to gain followers is this:
follow users that follow similar accounts to yours and then unfollow them
later. The rationale is that these users are more likely to follow your
account if they like what they see, since they're already following similar
accounts like yours.

The problem: the manual task of following hundreds and thousands of people is
not the best use of my time.The solution: I coded a program in Python that
will do this task for me.

How It Works (without the tech jargon)

I give the program 5 similar accounts that I want it to do the task on

The program will start to loop through the account's followers and "Follow"
the users

Everytime it followed someone, it will add the ID of the user to another list
(to unfollow later)

The program will only follow 158 users per hour (this is because of IG's limit
of 160 users per hour, and we want to avoid Instagram's detection)

When it's done following the users, it will loop through the previous days
list and start unfollowing users who did not follow back

And every single day, I will find another 5 more accounts to give it to the
program.

The Results

According to my stats, the program managed to achieve the result of around 35
followers for every 150 users it followed.

The program ran every two days for 10 weeks and got a total of 15,038
followers during the period. I've also written a program that comments and
like user's posts to gain their attention and also get them to follow me, but
that is fo

Thanks for reading ! If you like to understand tech projects, I share more
examples without the technical jargon on Techzy -
[https://mailchi.mp/451b7a56abb2/techzy](https://mailchi.mp/451b7a56abb2/techzy)

